
Show HN: Simple Cron Monitoring Tool - thakobyan
https://cronhub.io
======
bradknowles
So, do you ever experience cases where cron jobs don’t run?

In the 30+ years I have been doing Unix and Unix-like OSes, I have never once
had a case where a cron job failed to fire. Sure, they haven’t always worked
as desired, but that’s been more due to running out of disk space or some
other required resource. Cron did it’s job just fine, it was the script that
crapped out.

So, is there really a pressing need for this kind of solution?

